# Digging



## captainrick747 (Sep 30, 2012)

My 13 week old female has decided to start excavating the back yard. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh the digging phase....don't miss that one. We ended up having a hole in the backyard from a tree we removed. We designated that as Ruby's digging hole and filled it with play sand. 

She loved it for a while then one day lost interest and never did it again. We filled the hole and put grass over it. I think she lost interest sometime before she was 1 yr old but age that young age it was a nightmare before giving her a hole.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, captainrick747, and welcome to the forums! ;D

That digging thing can be a real challenge. Short of constant supervision, there isn't a lot you can do about it. If you can't be there at the time to correct the behavior, the best you can hope for is that she will outgrow it. My boy Willie was a real digger when I brought him home from the dog pound. I spent a lot of time outside with him to attempt correction, and it finally worked. Still, I'm not sure if my presence was the reason, or if he simply got bored with the whole digging process. Now that he's a big boy, he rarely shows any interest in digging a hole. He would much rather hunt.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Captainnick - welcome to the forum. Sorry to have to agree with the other it is a phase they go through. With my pup is didn't last long. My advise to you is to ignore it. Don't fill the holes in as that draws them back to the area. Wait until they are over this phase before filling them in.

However, my brother in LA said that when his golden retriever used to this he would fill the hole in and the put some of the dogs own poo on top of the hole and she never went near it. Personally, I would just rather ignore it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a solution which works well.

Find a shop which sell the plastic kiddie pools in the shape of a shell. Buy two of them. One for a top/cover. Fill half of it with sand. When not in use, placethe other half over as a cover to keep out rain/cats. It works a treat.


----------

